
Why I Love Boulder - aus120
http://www.centernetworks.com/why-i-love-boulder
======
davidw
> Winters are bright with over 300 days of sun.

That's a long, sunny winter:-)

I'm still curious about Boulder. I was all set to go when we were still in
Innsbruck (Austria is nice, but not where I want to live), but being back in
Italy, now I'm not so sure. It looks like Boulder is pretty chilly with lots
of summer rainstorms. Also, I wonder about the "smug" factor. I detect a
strong undercurrent of "we're awesome and we live in the awesomest place" in
some talk about that area.

------
uuilly
I went to college in Boulder. The first thing I noticed there was that every
building seemed to have a telescope on top of it. Lots of tech. Lots of
outside. Great place. And they do have the best breakfast. I miss the Village
Coffee shop and Lucile's.

------
caffeine
Jeremy Tanner is a somewhat nonsensical dude.

~~~
feverishaaron
That's why we like him.

------
mkramlich
Went to my first New Tech Boulder Meetup this week and I was really impressed
with the crowd and the vibe. Got to see Dan Bricklin speak in person, one of
my idols in the hacker/entrepreneur pantheon for Visicalc.

Boulder is a great place, in certain ways, we just don't want lots more folks
to move in and spoil it. Further. We're looking at you, California. :)

~~~
dannyr
Is there a lot of "noise"?

There's too much of that in the Bay area. Most people say they are working on
something but doesn't have anything to show.

There

~~~
mkramlich
there's less signal, probably less noise (in total), but not sure about
relative signal-to-noise ratios. Boulder area is not as software and
high/electrical tech focused as SF/Bay/SV area is. More science, eco, and govt
stuff in Boulder, in proportion, I think. And definitely a startup scene.

